# Carputer in Progress



## KraZThug (Dec 27, 2005)

Sorry i didn't direct Link the pictures. I made a page of the project on my car club website. With Descriptions and information, at the bottom of the page i made a Fabrication Link in Red, i will be working on that page as i upload the pictures into my computer into my Host. It is almost done, everytime i do anything new to the section ill keep you guys posted. Feel free to ask any questions. If you got questions on how long did/does it take to make something like this and how much does it cost, dont hessitate ill make a 3rd page on that too listing all the money and time+effort i invested.

http://www.freewebs.com/limitedxpo/Carputer.html


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Nice work! I am looking forward to the finished product.

Troy


----------



## KraZThug (Dec 27, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> Nice work! I am looking forward to the finished product.
> 
> Troy


Thank you, my friend Danny and I should be finishing it sometime this upcoming week, since i ordered a few things and im expecting it no later then thursday. But ill keep you guys posted.


----------

